# USFWS Waterfowl Migration Report - 9/21



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DRY CONDITIONS AWAIT WATERFOWL HUNTERS, SAYS USFWS

North Dakota hunters may have to look harder for ducks and geese when
waterfowl season opens for state residents on Saturday. According to the
weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, dry conditions have
caused the disappearance of many small and medium-sized wetlands. On the
other hand, high spring breeding populations and adequate early water
conditions should mean good numbers of local ducks.

Water conditions and waterfowl populations are both good in southeastern
North Dakota. Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife
Refuge says the birds are spread out and starting to bunch up. She adds
that the large wetlands are full, but most ducks are not sitting on large
water. Askerooth reports seeing ducks feeding in flooded pastures,
harvested small grain fields and some cut corn fields. She believes field
shooting should be good, and adds that lots of gadwall and teal, along with
some wigeon, were taken in the youth waterfowl hunt last weekend.
Askerooth notes that the area is still holding good numbers of resident
Canada geese.

Hunters willing to do some scouting should be able to find waterfowl in
northeastern North Dakota. Biologist Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland
Management District says the area had good waterfowl production this year,
and the dry conditions should concentrate the birds on the wetlands still
holding water. She believes the best hunting opportunities may be in
Ramsey and northern Towner and Cavalier counties. Dixon adds that some
sandhill cranes are also being seen.

Duck numbers are fairly low so far in east-central North Dakota, but some
resident Canada geese are present. Wetland manager Ed Meendering of the
Valley City Wetland Management District says local duck production was
average or below this year, no migrants have arrived, and most small
wetlands are dry. He reports the best water conditions in the five-county
area are in Griggs County and southern Barnes County.

Eastern Logan and McIntosh counties and western LaMoure and Dickey counties
should provide fair hunting on opening weekend. Assistant manager Travis
Carpenter of the Kulm Wetland Management District says most of the small
wetlands are dry, and hunters will need to scout. He reports seeing
increasing numbers of mallards and teal, along with some pintails and
wigeon.

Hunters willing to do some scouting could reap the benefits of a good
waterfowl production year around Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge, north
of Jamestown. Biologist Paulette Scherr estimates the Refuge is holding up
to 600 Canada geese and 5,000 ducks. She says the ducks are mostly
mallards along with other dabbling and diving ducks including pintails and
canvasbacks. Scherr notes water conditions are very poor, but that could
concentrate the ducks.

It looks like an "average" opening weekend in the Chase Lake Wetland
Management District in Stutsman and Wells counties. District manager Tomi
Buskness suggests hunters try southern Stutsman County, where water
conditions are better. She reports some grouping of ducks and geese.

Larger wetlands in northern Burleigh and Kidder counties have small to
moderate numbers of resident ducks, but smaller and mid-sized wetlands have
all dried up. Biologist Gregg Knutsen of Long Lake National Wildlife
Refuge says the refuge is holding about 500 sandhill cranes and 800 Canada
geese, and he also reports a very small influx of migrant Canada geese into
the area.

Audubon National Wildlife Refuge near Coleharbor is holding fewer than
5,000 Canada geese and some sandhill cranes, but dry conditions mean
hunters will have to scout hard to find birds in McLean, Sheridan and Ward
counties. Wetland manager Mike Goos says the area had decent waterfowl
production this year, but migration has been very light so far. He adds
that the only water available is in permanent and semi-permanent wetlands,
and hunters finding water should be able to find waterfowl.

Wetlands in north-central North Dakota have been drying up rapidly. Tedd
Gutzke, project leader at J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge near
Upham, says the refuge is holding fairly good numbers of mallards and about
2,000 Canada geese. Large mud flats on the north end of the refuge have
attracted about 1,000 sandhill cranes, and the first few snow geese are
showing up. Gutzke says duck hunters will probably find the best water
conditions in Rolette and northern Pierce counties.

Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge was holding about 5,000 ducks, 1,000
Canada geese and about 50 snow geese early this week. Deputy refuge
manager Tom Pabian says the birds are in small flocks scattered throughout
the Refuge, which is located northwest of Minot. With the opening of
waterfowl hunting season, the Refuge will close the area from Lake Darling
Dam north to Carter Dam to sharp-tailed grouse and gray partridge hunting.

Like most other parts of the state, the area around Des Lacs National
Wildlife Refuge near Kenmare is very dry. Refuge manager Dan Severson says
the area produced decent waterfowl numbers this year, and the Refuge has
plenty of water for roosting.

The Lostwood Wetland Management District in northwestern North Dakota is
experiencing a major wetland loss. Biologist Cory Lawson says waterfowl
will be concentrated on permanent wetlands, although he hasn't seen any
large concentrations of mallards. He adds that about 200 Canada geese are
staging around Lostwood National Wildlife Refuge, and small bunches of
sandhill cranes have been migrating through the area. Lawson believes the
best opportunities for hunters will be near the big water in the southern
part of the district and in central Mountrail County.

The outlook is grim for waterfowl hunters in Divide, Williams and Burke
counties. Refuge manager Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management
District says water conditions are very poor, and only the few areas with
deeper water have some local gadwalls, shovelers and blue-winged teal. He
also reports some resident Canada geese are being seen, but only a few snow
geese.

In northeastern South Dakota, Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge was
holding 20,000 ducks and 900 Canada geese early this week. Biologist Bill
Schultze says most of the ducks are mallards, shovelers and gadwalls. He
notes that waterfowl numbers west of the Refuge are low, and the best
hunting opportunities should be to the east. Schultze says Sand Lake was
drawn down this summer, and the lake is very shallow and about one-third
its normal size.

At least one major change in the regulations has been made. Under the
"hunters choice" bag limit, the daily limit is five ducks, with these
restrictions: two scaup, two redhead and two wood duck; and only one from
the following group: hen mallard, pintail and canvasback

Hunters are warned to avoid fields that could be considered baited. A
field that has been manipulated by discing or other means prior to being
harvested is likely to be considered baited, and anyone hunting waterfowl
there could be prosecuted.

Nonresidents can begin hunting waterfowl in North Dakota on Sept. 30, but
can not hunt any game on Wildlife Management Areas controlled by the N.D.
Game and Fish Department or on Conservation PLOTS areas from Oct. 14-20.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal Federal agency
responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife and
plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American
people. For more information, visit the Service's website at www.fws.gov


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MIGRATION SLOW AS NONRESIDENTS JOIN N.D. WATERFOWLERS

Nonresident waterfowl hunters join their North Dakota counterparts in the
field this weekend, but bird numbers aren't much improved from last week,
and neither are wetland conditions. The weekly update from the U.S. Fish
and Wildlife Service reports the waterfowl migration is moving very slowly,
and potholes continue to dry up.

Ducks and geese are scattered on many small wetlands in southeastern North
Dakota, but scouting will be needed because not all wetlands have birds.
Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge says
hunters are still finding some blue-winged teal and green-winged teal. She
adds that most birds are locals, but a few lesser Canada geese have
arrived. Askerooth notes that recent rains have left fields and roads
muddy.

Good numbers of diving ducks have reached some of the larger wetlands in
southern Barnes County. Ed Meendering, wetland manager of the Valley City
Wetland Management District, says duck populations seem to be about average
in other parts of the five counties, and hunters are finding small groups
of local Canada geese and a few tundra swans.

The duck population at Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge near Jamestown
has jumped from 5,000 last week to 50,000. Biologist Paulette Scherr says
the big majority of those are puddle ducks, and most of those are mallards.
The Refuge is also holding 4,000 Canada geese and about 50 tundra swans.
Surrounding wetlands continue to dry up, but that is concentrating the
ducks, with most of them on larger wetlands. Scherr notes that the first
of the lesser Canada geese have begun moving in.

Waterfowl movement has been minimal in Stutsman and Wells counties. Chase
Lake Wetland Management District manager Tomi Buskness reports some
sandhill cranes have moved into northern Stutsman County, but the best duck
hunting opportunities are in the southern part of the county.

Hunters are finding some pockets of mallards and pintails in
southeast-central North Dakota. Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland
Management District says eastern Logan and McIntosh counties have the best
water conditions, but he warns hunters that recent rains could mean muddy
fields and roads. Erickson reports little change in waterfowl numbers from
last week.

Scouting remains mandatory for successful hunting in northeastern North
Dakota. Biologist Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland Management
District says field hunters in northern Ramsey County have been doing well,
but there are additional hot spots. The first few snow geese have reached
the northern part of the District, but not much other migration has been
reported.

North-central North Dakota wetlands continue to vanish. Gary Erickson,
assistant refuge manager at J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge, says
hunters will have to be willing to move around to find waterfowl. He
reports the teal seem to be heading out, but there hasn't been much other
change in bird numbers. Erickson says low water levels continue to provide
attractive habitat for sandhill cranes.

Local birds continue to provide much of the action for hunters in McLean,
Sheridan and Ward counties. Audubon National Wildlife Refuge wetland
manager Mike Goos says the area enjoyed good local production, and dry
conditions have concentrated birds on the remaining wetlands with water.
Some more small bunches of lesser Canada geese have moved in, and a few
sandhill cranes are being reported.

The sandhill crane and Canada goose populations at Long Lake National
Wildlife Refuge have shown modest increases in the past week. Biologist
Gregg Knutsen says the best water conditions and duck numbers are in
northern Burleigh and Kidder counties, but hunters will need to scout in
order to find the scattered concentrations of mallards. Knutsen notes that
the first confirmed sightings of migrating whooping cranes in North Dakota
were reported this week.

Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge near Minot has not seen much change
in waterfowl numbers. Biologist Duane Anderson says most of last week's
5,000 ducks and 1,000 Canada geese remain on the northern part of the
Refuge.

Good numbers of local ducks have gathered on Des Lacs National Wildlife
Refuge near Kenmare. Refuge operations specialist Chad Zorn says there are
some fair-sized groups of Canada geese in the area, but very few snow
geese.

Central and southern Mountrail County continue to offer some opportunities
for waterfowl hunters. Biologist Cory Lawson of the Lostwood Wetland
Management District notes that scattered sandhill cranes and tundra swans
are starting to show up throughout the county. Lostwood National Wildlife
Refuge was holding about 300 resident Canada geese and 100 tundra swans
early this week.

A fair movement of sandhill cranes is being reported in Divide, Williams
and Burke counties. Crosby Wetland Management District refuge manager Tim
Kessler says the local ducks are concentrated on the remaining large
wetlands with water. He adds that most local Canada geese haven't migrated
yet, and about 200 snow geese have reached the Crosby area.

Waterfowl numbers remain steady at Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge in
northeastern South Dakota. Biologist Bill Schultze says the Refuge
continues to hold 20,000 ducks and 900 Canada geese. He believes the best
hunting opportunities are east of the Refuge.

Field checks during the first days of waterfowl season found that some
hunters neglected to replace the plugs in their shotguns after the spring
light goose season. Only shotguns capable of holding no more than three
shells can be used

Hunters are reminded they must register each year with the Harvest
Information Program. HIP registration is available by calling
888-634-4798. Information gathered from a brief survey helps with the
management of migratory birds.

Another reminder about the "hunter's choice"bag limit. The daily limit is
five ducks, with these restrictions: two scaup, two redhead and two wood
duck; and only one from the following group: hen mallard, pintail and
canvasback


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WATERFOWL MIGRATION SLOW; SCOUTING NEEDED, SAYS USFWS

Local ducks continue to provide most of the opportunities for waterfowl
hunters in North Dakota, but the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and
Wildlife Service shows that some migrant ducks and geese are starting to
show up.

Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge near Kenmare is holding about 2,000
Canada geese, 500 snow geese and 20,000 ducks. Refuge manager Dan Severson
says the Canada geese are a mix of local and migrant birds. He adds that
mallards make up about half the total duck numbers, with many local
gadwalls, teal and pintails, plus a recent movement of diving ducks
including canvasbacks and scaup. Severson reports the refuge tundra swan
population is well above average at 350, possibly due to the lack of water
in the surrounding area.

Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge near Minot continues to hold 4,000
ducks, about 1,000 Canada geese and 100 snow geese. Officer Shawn Tripp
says most of the waterfowl are concentrated on the remaining large wetlands
and on Lake Darling. He reports a fairly broad range in duck species, but
notes that hunting pressure is relatively low.

More sandhill cranes are pushing into Mountrail County. Biologist Cory
Lawson of the Lostwood Wetland Management District says some lesser Canada
geese are starting to trickle through the area, but teal and gadwall are
beginning to move out. He notes Lostwood National Wildlife Refuge is
holding about 300 Canada geese, including a few migrants. Lawson reports
hunter success has been varied.

Field hunters should have the most success in northwestern North Dakota,
but not unless they do their scouting first. Biologist Toby Placek of the
Crosby Wetland Management District reports pockets of ducks on large
wetlands, along with some white-fronted geese in the northern part of the
area, scattered small flocks of snow geese, and good numbers of sandhill
cranes near Crosby.

Waterfowl numbers remain low in north-central North Dakota. Tedd Gutzke,
project leader at J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge, says there
hasn't been much movement in the past week. He reports about 300 snow
geese and 1,000 sandhill cranes on the north end of the refuge. He adds
the refuge is holding quite a few tundra swans, but no big numbers of
ducks.

The waterfowl migration is slow in northeastern North Dakota. Refuge
manager Neil Shook of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District reports
seeing no big movement of birds this week, but adds that the local birds
seem a little more scarce. The only snow geese he has seen are small,
scouter flocks. Shook says hunters will have to do their scouting if they
want to be successful.

More redheads and other diving ducks are showing up around Arrowwood
National Wildlife Refuge. Dave Azure, refuge manager, believes that
represents the start of migration. He says hunting has been hit-and-miss,
depending on water conditions. Azure reports seeing good flocks of
mallards in southeastern Stutsman County.

Some hunters are doing very well, but the outlook remains just fair for
southeast-central North Dakota. Deputy refuge manager Travis Carpenter of
the Kulm Wetland Management District says he is seeing green-winged teal,
mallards and pintails in hunters' bags, but most of the blue-winged teal
have migrated out of the area. Carpenter reports only a few small groups
of lesser Canada geese.

Duck numbers are down around Valley City. Wetland manager Ed Meendering of
the Valley City Wetland Management District says the diving ducks he saw in
good numbers a week ago seem to have moved on. He reports fair numbers of
resident Canada geese remain, and a few snow geese have been seen around
Lake Ashtabula. Meendering believes the best duck hunting opportunities are
in Griggs County.

Not much waterfowl movement has taken place over the past week in
southeastern North Dakota. Jack Lalor, deputy refuge manager at Tewaukon
National Wildlife Refuge, says he hasn't seen many new birds, but none seem
to be departing. He adds gadwalls make up a good share of the local
population, but there are good numbers of mallards and wood ducks. Lalor
also reports a slow buildup of lesser Canada geese. He warns hunters that
many fields are very soft.

The fall waterfowl migration is slow in Stutsman and Wells counties. Chase
Lake Wetland Management District manager Tomi Buskness says the area still
has some ducks, resident Canada geese, sandhill cranes and tundra swans,
and hunters in southern Stutsman County are having fair success.

Good concentrations of ducks are being found on some wetlands in northern
Burleigh and Kidder counties. Biologist Gregg Knutsen of Long Lake
National Wildlife Refuge says the refuge is holding 6,000 sandhill cranes
and 2,000 Canada geese. He reports a few small groups of snow geese and
white-fronted geese, and some scattered groups of tundra swans are showing
up.

Local ducks are bunching up on larger wetlands in McLean, Sheridan and Ward
counties. Wetland manager Mike Goos of Audubon National Wildlife Refuge
reports a slow buildup of lesser Canada geese and sandhill cranes, but no
big numbers of snow geese or migrant ducks.

More mallards and northern shovelers have reached Sand Lake National
Wildlife Refuge in northeastern South Dakota, raising the total duck
population from 20,000 last week to 34,000. Biologist Bill Schultze says
the duck mix also includes several small flocks of canvasbacks. He reports
the 1,600 Canada geese are evenly distributed throughout the refuge.

Field checks show that some hunters are having difficulty understanding the
"hunter's choice"bag limit. The daily limit is five ducks, with these
restrictions: two scaup, two redhead and two wood duck; and only one from
the following group: hen mallard, pintail and canvasback

In addition, some hunters have been found in possession of lead shot while
in the field. The possession or use of anything other than nontoxic shot
is prohibited while hunting ducks, geese, sandhill cranes, tundra swans,
mergansers, snipe and coot. And upland bird hunters need to remember they
are restricted to nontoxic shot while on Waterfowl Production Areas.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NOT MUCH WATERFOWL MOVEMENT YET, SAYS USFWS

Waterfowl hunters are hoping forecast cold temperatures and snow will bring
more birds into the state, but that doesn't seem to be the case yet.
According to the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service,
waterfowl numbers seem to be down in many parts of North Dakota.

In northeastern North Dakota, many of the local ducks have grouped together
and few migrants have arrived, so hunters will have to do their scouting.
Biologist Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District reports
seeing fewer mallards and more diving ducks this week. She adds that a few
more migrant Canada geese have arrived, but there are no large numbers of
snow geese yet.

Waterfowl numbers have dropped at Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge, north
of Jamestown. Biologist Paulette Scherr says the duck population has
dipped to 20,000, with about half of them mallards and the rest a good mix
including 1,500 diving ducks. The Refuge is also holding 2,000 Canada
geese and 300 tundra swans. Some small flocks of both migrant and resident
Canada geese are being seen in the surrounding area, with larger wetlands
holding good numbers of diving ducks.

Some migrant ducks are expected to arrive in southeastern North Dakota
after the cold front pushes through, but teal and local birds are moving
out. Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge
says the area still has good pockets of ducks and Canada geese, but hunters
will have to work harder. She reports the bean harvest is progressing
rapidly, and corn harvesting has started.

East-central North Dakota's duck population is on the increase. Wetland
manager Ed Meendering of the Valley City Wetland Management District says
he has seen quite a few more mallards this week, plus an increase in Canada
geese. On the other hand, Meendering says he has not yet seen any migrant
Canada geese, snow geese or sandhill cranes.

Waterfowl populations seem to be holding steady in southeast-central North
Dakota. Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland Management District says the
area still has good numbers of local mallards and gadwalls, and larger
flocks of resident Canada geese are being reported. However, most teal
have departed. He reports the best water conditions are in eastern Logan
and McIntosh counties.

More diving ducks have moved into Stutsman and Wells counties. Chase Lake
Wetland Management District manager Tomi Buskness reports some of the local
ducks have moved out, but there are still some mallards, Canada geese and
sandhill cranes in the area.

Cold temperatures have iced over many wetlands and driven much of the
waterfowl out of northwestern North Dakota. Refuge manager Tim Kessler of
the Crosby Wetland Management District says several days of warmer weather
will be needed to open up the wetlands. He reports there are lots of
ducks and geese remaining in southern Saskatchewan.

Many of Mountrail County's remaining small wetlands have iced over and
local ducks have moved on. However, operations specialist Chad Zorn of
Lostwood Wetland Management District says some migrant mallards in flocks
of 20-40 birds appear to have moved in. He reports seeing very few snow
geese.

More waterfowl have reached Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge near Kenmare.
Manager Dan Severson says the Refuge is holding 1,500 snow geese, about
2,500 Canada geese and 20,000 ducks. Most of the snow geese are on the
north end of the Refuge, the Canada geese are a mixture of residents and
migrants, and mallards make up about half the duck numbers, with local
gadwalls, teal and pintails well represented. Severson says he is seeing
about 900 tundra swans, a much higher number than normal. He cautions that
cold weather could quickly and drastically change the situation.

Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge near Minot was holding about 20,000
ducks over the weekend. Deputy refuge manager Tom Pabian says the ducks
are scattered, but most are concentrated on the north end. The Refuge is
also holding about 2,000 Canada geese, but only a few small flocks of snow
geese. Pabian says hunters will need to do some driving to find the
western Ward County wetlands holding water, because many of them have
ducks.

A few more ducks have reached J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge in
north-central North Dakota. Project leader Tedd Gutzke believes the Refuge
is holding about 10,000 mallards, but only about 500 snow geese in groups
of 25-50 on the north end. Also, some 2,000 Canada geese are scattered
throughout the Refuge. Gutzke reports the five-county area is dry, with
Rolette and northern Pierce counties offering the best water conditions.
He says hunters should be able to find ducks where there is water.

Up to 5,000 Canada geese and 3,000 ducks are using Audubon National
Wildlife Refuge near Coleharbor. Wetland manager Mike Goos reports a
significant migration of sandhill cranes last weekend and early this week.
He has also observed a gradual increase in the number of migrant Canada
geese. In the surrounding areas, hunters will need to scout, as ducks have
been hard to find. He believes the forecast cold temperatures could bring
in more migrant Canada geese and ice over many wetlands, further
concentrating waterfowl.

Duck hunters in Burleigh, Kidder and Emmons counties will probably notice
the exodus of birds that has taken place over the past week. Biologist
Gregg Knutsen of Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge reports seeing many
empty wetlands at mid-week. He says the Refuge is holding a modest
concentration of ducks, mostly shovelers and gadwalls. Knutsen adds the
Refuge's sandhill crane population has dropped to 2,500, and Canada goose
numbers are at about 1,500.

Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge in northeastern South Dakota has
recorded increases in the numbers of Canada geese and ducks. The Refuge is
holding 2,000 Canada geese and 60,000 ducks. Biologist Bill Schultze says
mallard and green-winged teal populations are up, and ruddy ducks and
lesser scaup are also showing up. He reports the area's corn harvest is
just beginning, but many farmers have completed their soybean harvest.

Field checks continue to find violations of the "hunter's choice"bag limit.
The daily limit is five ducks, with these restrictions: two scaup, two
redhead and two wood duck; and only one from the following group: hen
mallard, pintail and canvasback. Officers say the best way for hunters to
avoid "mistakes" is to make positive identification of their target before
pulling the trigger.

In addition, some hunters have not had the required "duck stamp" in their
possession, and others are failing to sign the stamp.

The U. S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal Federal agency
responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife and
plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American
people. For more information, visit the Service's website at www.fws.gov


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MORE GEESE ARRIVING; DUCK NUMBERS STEADY, SAYS USFWS

Larger numbers of snow geese and migrant Canada geese are being reported in
parts of North Dakota. However, the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and
Wildlife Service shows no big change in the duck population.

Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge near Kenmare was holding up to 20,000
snow geese at mid-week, but manager Dan Severson says the numbers are
constantly changing. The Refuge also had about 4,000 Canada geese and
20,000 mallards. Severson reports recent cold weather drove most local
ducks out of the area, and concentrated the mallards on the Refuge, which
also has 750 tundra swans.

Lake Sakakawea has attracted most of Mountrail County's resident Canada
geese and some migrants. Biologist Cory Lawson of Lostwood Wetland
Management District says small numbers of sandhill cranes and tundra swans
are scattered around the county, but ducks are hard to find. He adds
Lostwood National Wildlife Refuge was holding 500 Canada geese, 500
mallards, 100 tundra swans and some sandhill cranes at mid-week.

Most of the 30,000 snow geese that spent the weekend near Crosby moved on
early this week. Toby Placek of the Crosby Wetland Management District
says last week's wintry weather didn't result in a gain in duck numbers for
northwestern North Dakota, but he says waterfowl hunters shouldn't give up.
He believes the bulk of the waterfowl remain in Canada.

Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge near Minot has posted a healthy gain
in snow geese. Officer Shawn Tripp says the birds are scattered from
Tolley to Carpio. He reports duck numbers have increased from last week's
estimate of 20,000. Tripp says some wetlands have been icing up.

More snow geese have moved into north-central North Dakota. Biologist Gary
Eslinger says J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge was holding about
20,000 snow geese at mid-week. He reports little change in duck and Canada
goose numbers, but believes that could change in the next week or so.

Snow geese are moving into northeastern North Dakota. Biologist Cami Dixon
of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says most of them are in the
northern portions of the District. She says hunters are also reporting
quite a few scaup, but the big mallard migration has not happened yet.
Hunters willing to do lots of scouting are reportedly doing well on ducks
and Canada geese.

Migrant Canada geese continue to gather at Audubon National Wildlife Refuge
near Coleharbor. Wetland manager Mike Goos says the Refuge was holding up
to 10,000 Canada geese and 2,000 ducks early this week, with a few more
diving ducks arriving. He believes the ducks will be moving to larger
wetlands, and cold-tolerant species like scaup will be more common. He
does not feel this week's blast of wintry weather will bring an end to
waterfowl hunting opportunities.

Hunters will have to do their scouting to find the scattered concentrations
of mallards in harvested corn fields in Burleigh and Kidder counties.
Biologist Gregg Knutsen of Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge reports a
small increase in the number of migrant Canada geese in the northern part
of the area. The Refuge is holding a modest concentration of ducks, mostly
shovelers and gadwalls. The Canada goose population on the Refuge is
holding steady, and the sandhill crane population of 1,500 is down from
last week.

Central McIntosh and Logan counties continue to hold quite a few ducks.
Deputy refuge manager Travis Carpenter of the Kulm Wetland Mangement
District says he has not seen any large movement of ducks or geese,
although a few snow geese have moved in.

Many ducks and geese left Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge near Jamestown
last week, but "replacements"were starting to arrive at mid-week.
Biologist Paulette Scherr says the 6,000 ducks on the Refuge are half
mallards and half diving ducks. The mid-week arrivals included quite a few
Canada geese. The Refuge is also holding about 100 Canada geese and 700
tundra swans.

More migrant waterfowl have reached Stutsman and Wells counties. Chase
Lake Wetland Management District manager Tomi Buskness says she is seeing
more Canada geese, swans, mallards and a few pockets of snow geese and
white-fronted geese.

Good numbers of Canada geese moved into east-central North Dakota last
weekend. Wetland manager Ed Meendering of the Valley City Wetland
Management District reports the area still has fair numbers of mallards and
diving ducks, although some may have left late last week.

Ducks, geese and swans are trickling into southeastern North Dakota.
Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge says some
migrant Canada geese, a few tundra swans and a few diving ducks have
reached the area, although gadwalls make up a large portion of the ducks
being hunted. At mid-week, she reported that birds were congregating in
southern Richland County. Askerooth adds that the bean harvest is wrapping
up, and the corn crop is starting to come off.

The first snow geese and quite a few more ducks have reached northeastern
South Dakota. Biologist Bill Schultze says Sand Lake National Wildlife
Refuge is holding 2,500 snow geese, 90,000 ducks and 2,300 Canada geese.
He reports a build-up of mallards and green-winged teal over the past week.
Schultze adds that recent precipitation has slowed the area's corn harvest.

Violations of the "hunter's choice" bag limit are still being reported.
The daily limit is five ducks, with these restrictions: two scaup, two
redhead and two wood duck; and only one from the following group: hen
mallard, pintail and canvasback. Officers say the best way for hunters to
avoid "mistakes" is to make positive identification of their target before
pulling the trigger.

Successful tundra swan hunters are urged to make their bird available for
testing by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service or the North Dakota Game and
Fish Department. For more information, they should check the materials
included with their swan license..

Upland bird hunters are reminded they can possess only nontoxic shot while
hunting on waterfowl production areas.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

STORM, COLD MOVE MOST WATERFOWL, SAYS USFWS

Monday's storm chased nearly all the waterfowl out of northern North
Dakota, but good hunting opportunities still exist in many other areas.
However, according to the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife
Service, continued cold temperatures could cause more departures.

Large numbers of ducks and geese have begun moving into southeastern North
Dakota. Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge
reports mallards and small flocks of about 500 snow geese are arriving.
She says western Sargent County is hosting large numbers of birds, with
Kraft Slough a "hot spot" for mallards. Askerooth adds all but the largest
wetlands have a thin sheet of ice, and the corn harvest is progressing
slowly.

Snow geese and Canada geese have been moving into Barnes County. Valley
City Wetland Management District manager Ed Meendering says he has also
seen good numbers of tundra swans and scattered large concentrations of
ducks this week. However, he notes that ice covers all but the largest
wetlands.

More snow geese and migrant Canada geese have reached southeast-central
North Dakota. Deputy refuge manager Travis Carpenter of the Kulm Wetland
Management District says there are still quite a few ducks around, but that
could change because even the larger wetlands are starting to freeze over.

Fair numbers of waterfowl are still being reported at Arrowwood National
Wildlife Refuge, north of Jamestown. Biologist Paulette Scherr says the
Refuge was holding 12,000 ducks, at least 4,000 snow geese, almost 100
Canada geese and about 150 white-fronted geese early this week. She adds
most of the 10,000 puddle ducks were mallards, and the 2,000 diving ducks
were a mix of many species. Scherr notes some of the Refuge pools are
developing ice, while nearly all wetlands in the surrounding areas are
either dry or frozen over.

Hunters may still have some opportunities in Stutsman and Wells counties.
Chase Lake Wetland Management District manager Tomi Buskness says most
wetlands are frozen over, but she is still seeing some geese and tundra
swans, as well as a few ducks.

Large numbers of snow geese moved over northeastern North Dakota early this
week, most without stopping. Biologist Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake
Wetland Management District says hunters may still have some success field
hunting for snow geese and Canada geese, and duck hunters can find lots of
scaup on big water, but all the semi-permanent wetlands are iced over. She
warns big-water hunters to be especially careful since water temperatures
are very cold.

Snow geese continue to move in and out of Audubon National Wildlife Refuge.
Wetland manager Mike Goos says numbers have fluctuated from 5,000 to 25,000
this week, while the Canada goose population has ranged from 5,000 to
10,000. About 2,500 ducks continue to use the Refuge. Goos reports some
snow geese, Canada geese and a few mallards on bigger wetlands in the
surrounding area, as well as a slow increase in the number of Canada geese
on the Missouri River system.

About 85,000 snow geese and 6,000 Canada geese were using the remaining
ice-free areas of Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge at mid-week.
Biologist Gregg Knutsen says the geese are taking advantage of the fact
that harvested fields in the area have very little snow. The few remaining
ducks on the Refuge are mallards and a variety of diving ducks. Knutsen
notes there are large concentrations of snow geese and Canada geese
scattered throughout the three counties, roosting on large, deep wetlands
and feeding in recently harvested corn fields.

An 8-inch snowfall and cold temperatures early this week have effectively
ended waterfowl hunting for the year in northwestern North Dakota. Refuge
manager Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management District reported a
constant stream of snow geese heading south on Monday and Tuesday. He
reports just a few stragglers on the ice near Crosby on Tuesday.

This week's snow and cold have driven most waterfowl out of Mountrail
County. Biologist Cory Lawson of the Lostwood Wetland Management District
says Lostwood refuge was still holding about 500 Canada geese and an equal
number of snow geese at mid-week.

Nearly all the snow geese have pulled out of Des Lacs National Wildlife
Refuge near Kenmare. Manager Dan Severson watched large flocks of snow
geese leaving the Refuge's upper lake on Tuesday, and he reported others
flying over on Monday evening. On Tuesday, the Refuge still had pockets of
open water near Kenmare, which were holding about 500 tundra swans, Canada
geese and some ducks, but most were gone by Wednesday.

The Oct. 30 storm pushed out nearly all the waterfowl that reached Upper
Souris National Wildlife Refuge last week. Over the weekend, the refuge
northwest of Minot was holding more than 100,000 snow geese. However,
deputy refuge manager Tom Pabian reported nearly all of them disappeared
after the five-inch snowfall and cold temperatures that froze some of the
pools on the lower end of the refuge. He said a few small bunches of
Canada geese and some ducks remained on Wednesday, but he did not consider
them "huntable" numbers. Pabian reported watching a steady stream of
migrating waterfowl on Tuesday.

Snow and cold temperatures have put an end to hunting opportunities around
J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge in north-central North Dakota.
Assistant refuge manager Gary Erickson says the Refuge is completely iced
over and snow covers most food supplies.

Waterfowl populations have fluctuated with the weather this week at Sand
Lake National Wildlife Refuge in northeastern South Dakota. Biologist Bill
Schultze says the Refuge held 150,000 snow geese and 200,000 ducks early
this week, but dropped to 85,000 snow geese and 160,000 ducks at mid-week.
Schultze says most of the ducks are mallards concentrated in the small
open-water areas of Mud Lake and Sand Lake, and feeding in adjacent
harvested corn fields. Another 960 tundra swans were sitting on the ice
in both those lakes. Schultze notes that three whooping cranes spent four
days near Sand Lake last week before apparently departing on Sunday. He
believes the low temperatures predicted for the area will freeze up the
remaining open water.

Hunters are reminded they must leave one fully feathered wing or head on
all waterfowl during transportation.

Hunters using Waterfowl Production Areas must note that motor vehicles may
not be used off established roads or trails, and upland bird hunters using
WPAs are restricted to nontoxic shot and must use shotguns capable of
holding no more than three shells.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Weekly WaterfowlNews Release

November 8, 2006

STILL SOME GOOD WATERFOWL HUNTING OPPORTUNITIES, SAYS USFWS

Recent warm temperatures have allowed some ducks and geese to stick around North Dakota beyond their expected departure date, but a return to colder weather could chase most remaining waterfowl out of the state. U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service biologists say the best opportunities for hunters are in the southern one-third of the state.

Many wetlands in southeastern North Dakota have re-opened, and hunters are finding fairly good concentrations of mallards and Canada geese, along with some bigger flocks of 2,000 or more snow geese. Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge says Kraft Slough and southern Richland County are good places for hunters to try, but she warns that scouting will still be needed. She adds that the birds are starting to feed in harvested corn fields.

Warm temperatures have re-opened Long Lake and many surrounding wetlands. Biologist Gregg Knutsen of Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge says the Refuge was holding 40,000 snow geese and several thousand Canada geese, although very few ducks remained at mid-week. He adds that scattered large concentrations of more than 30,000 snow geese can be found in portions of Kidder and Emmons counties, with lesser numbers in northern and central Burleigh County. Knutsen adds that duck numbers are generally low in the three counties.

At mid-week, Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge was still holding 10,000 Canada geese, 25,000 snow geese, more than 1,100 tundra swans and 30,000 ducks. Biologist Paulette Scherr says nearly all the ducks were mallards. She warns that many of those birds appear ready to leave.

Quite a few snow geese and Canada geese moved into southeast-central North Dakota last week. However, deputy refuge manager Travis Carpenter of the Kulm Wetland Management District says their stay could be short. He notes that most ducks have gone south, but hunters could still find a few. Carpenter adds that even some of the larger wetlands still have ice.

Stutsman County still had quite a few pockets of snow geese at mid-week. Manager Tomi Buskness of the Chase Lake Wetland Management District says the area also had some Canada geese and ducks.

The snow goose population is up and Canada goose numbers are holding steady in east-central North Dakota. Manager Ed Meendering of the Valley City Wetland Management District says the area still holds some mallards and diving ducks on larger wetlands, but he notes that even the big lakes have some ice.

Goose hunters in northeastern North Dakota may still have some success field hunting, but biologist Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says most birds have left the area. Exceptions may include Benson County, where large flocks of snow geese were reported, and Devils Lake, which is holding large numbers of scaup.

Warm temperatures have melted some of the ice at J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge, and the Refuge was holding about 1,000 Canada geese and 200 ducks at mid-week. Project leader Tedd Gutzke watched some snow geese moving south from Canada early this week, but he says none stopped.

Lake Darling has started to open again, and waterfowl activity is up. Officer Shawn Tripp of Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge estimated 2,000 Canada geese on the Refuge early this week, along with some mallards and bufflehead ducks. He also reported seeing small numbers of snow geese moving out of Canada. Tripp says there are pockets of geese near Greene and Grano.

Several hundred Canada geese moved onto Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge early this week. Refuge manager Dan Severson says most of the geese were near Kenmare. He watched migrant flocks of snow geese flying south over the area last weekend. Severson notes that most fields are open, but most area wetlands remain iced over.

Nearly all the wetlands in Mountrail County are ice-covered, but Lake Sakakawea reportedly still has good numbers of Canada geese and mallards. Biologist Cory Lawson of the Lostwood Wetland Management District says other hunting opportunities are very limited.

Some wetlands in northwestern North Dakota are starting to open up again, but the waterfowl have already migrated. Refuge manager Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management District says he doesn't expect to see any more ducks or geese in the area.

Despite recent warm temperatures, only the largest wetlands in McLean, Sheridan, and Ward counties have open water. Groups of a few thousand snow geese and Canada geese are continuing to use those open areas, according to Audubon National Wildlife Refuge wetland manager Mike Goos. He says waterfowl numbers on the Refuge vary from day to day, ranging up to 10,000 Canada geese, up to 30,000 snow geese and up to 5,000 mallards.

In northeastern South Dakota, waterfowl populations at Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge have seen a large increase. At mid-week, the Refuge was holding 410,000 snow geese, about 6,000 Canada geese, some 300,000 ducks and 1,500 tundra swans. Biologist Bill Schultze says the lakes and wetlands on the Refuge and in the surrounding area re-opened last weekend. An aerial survey showed 200,000 snow geese and large numbers of mallards on Putney Slough, another 25,000 snow geese on Scatterwood Lake and 34,000 snow geese plus many ducks on Elm Lake. Schultze notes that some of the smaller, private wetlands west of Sand Lake were also holding snow geese.

Waterfowl hunters will have company in the field this weekend, as North Dakota's deer gun season opens Friday.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

SOME WATERFOWL REMAIN IN STATE, SAYS USFWS

Waterfowl continue to migrate out of North Dakota, but some ducks and geese
are extending their stay to take advantage of above-normal temperatures and
open water. In its final weekly report of the season, the U.S. Fish and
Wildlife Service says hunters in the southern part of the state could have
successful outings.

Some nice sized flocks of snow geese and Canada geese, as well as some
mallards are being seen in southeastern North Dakota. Biologist Kristine
Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge believes it's the last of
the waterfowl migration. She reports the large bodies of water are still
open, and suggests hunters try southern Richland County and western Sargent
County. Askerooth notes 90 percent of the corn crop has been harvested.

Open water at Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge attracted large numbers of
waterfowl early this week, and neighboring Foster County also saw
increases. Biologist Paulette Scherr says the Refuge was holding 20,000
Canada geese, about 28,000 snow geese, some 20,000 ducks and 1,000 tundra
swans. She reports nearly all the ducks were mallards. In Foster County,
Scherr saw more than 6,000 Canada geese in flocks of 200 or so, about
30,000 snow geese in huge flocks and 35,000 mallards, also in huge flocks.

Some huntable populations of snow geese can still be found in the Chase
Lake Wetland Management District. Biologist Chris Flann reports seeing
large flocks of snow geese in southern Stutsman and northern Logan
counties, along with some ducks. He reports most wetlands are frozen over.

Some large flocks of snow geese are scattered across southeast-central
North Dakota. Project leader Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland Management
District says the area also has some Canada geese and a few mallards near
large bodies of water.

Several thousand Canada geese and very few ducks and snow geese remain at
Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge. Biologist Cheryl Jacobs also reports
seeing some scattered flocks of Canada geese and some large flocks of snow
geese in Kidder County, fewer geese in northern and central Burleigh County
and scattered small groups of Canada geese in Emmons County. She adds
ducks are scarce throughout the three counties.

Most snow geese and mallards have left northeastern North Dakota.
Biologist Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says
hunters are still finding some Canada geese in harvested fields, although
they seem to be pulling out, too. She notes that good numbers of scaup and
other diving ducks are still being reported on Devils Lake.

At Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge near Minot, Lake Darling opened up
last week and attracted 7,000 Canada geese, 100 tundra swans and a few
ducks. Officer Shawn Tripp says the birds may stick around as long as food
and water are available.

Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge still holds about 2,000 Canada geese.
Refuge manager Dan Severson says the birds are spread out from Kenmare to
the Canadian border. He believes the geese will stay for at least a few
more days.

About 500 mallards and 200 Canada geese found open water near Crosby early
this week. Refuge manager Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management
District also reports Canada geese from Boundary Dam near Estevan, Sask.
have been feeding in northern Divide and Burke counties.

The few remaining waterfowl hunting opportunities in Mountrail County are
on Lake Sakakawea. Biologist Cory Lawson of the Lostwood Wetland
Management District says all other wetlands are iced over.

A few Canada geese are holding on at J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife
Refuge in north-central North Dakota. Biologist Dan Duchscherer says a
couple groups of up to 500 geese were out on the ice at mid-week. He also
reports seeing some Canada geese north of Rugby, but says the snow geese
and ducks are all gone.

Audubon National Wildlife Refuge continues to hold 2,000 snow geese, up to
5,000 Canada geese and as many as 4,000 ducks. Wetland manager Mike Goos
says larger wetlands in McLean, Sheridan and Ward counties also have some
Canada geese and mallards, but the peak of the migration is past.

The lakes and wetlands at Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge in
northeastern South Dakota are still open. On Tuesday, biologist Bill
Schultze estimated the Refuge held 8,000 Canada geese, about 230,000 snow
geese, some 200,000 ducks and 1,000 tundra swans. He notes the snow goose
population on the Refuge has dropped from 410,000 last week, but adds that
many snow geese are occupying other wetlands in the area.

Hunters using Waterfowl Production Areas are reminded that motor vehicles
may not be used off established roads or trails, and upland bird hunters
using WPAs are restricted to nontoxic shot and must use shotguns capable of
holding no more than three shells.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

IS THERE ALOT OF SNOW GEESE IN SOUTH DAKOTA STILL ANY REPLYS WOULD BE NICE :sniper:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

the areas that i have been in have a lot :beer:


----------

